# what does 5v turbo mean???



## ValeOne_VC (Sep 1, 2004)

might seem dumb but I was just curious. I know someone who has a TT and they asked me.


----------



## slickstick (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: what does 5v turbo mean??? (ValeOne_VC)*

The turbo doesnt have 5 valves, the 4 cylinders do


----------



## ValeOne_VC (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: what does 5v turbo mean??? (slickstick)*

I meant what does it mean cuz that is what it says on my friends engine cover. Thanks though.


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: what does 5v turbo mean??? (ValeOne_VC)*

it means that there is 5 valves per each of your 4 pistons making it a 20 valve engine


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: what does 5v turbo mean??? (Gotta Be A Dub)*

slickstick, what exactly are you saying? 
the turbos ARE 4 cylinders. the 1.8 liter, turbo, 4 cylinders in the Audis and VWs are ALL 5 valves per cylinder engines. 3 intake valves, 2 exhaust valves. 
also, the:
Passat V6
Audi V8, V6, and 2.7t V6 are all 5v motors


----------



## ValeOne_VC (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: what does 5v turbo mean??? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_the turbos ARE 4 cylinders. the 1.8 liter, turbo, 4 cylinders in the Audis and VWs are ALL 5 valves per cylinder engines. 3 intake valves, 2 exhaust valves. 


So does that mean that my friends TT has the same engine as my GTI? I have the 1.8T. What are the engines available in the TT?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: what does 5v turbo mean??? (ValeOne_VC)*

IF your buddy has the 180hp TT and you have the 180hp GTI, you do indeed have the same engine. If he has a 225, you have very different engines. If you don't know which he has, the 6spd gearbox or the twin exhaust tips will give it away. again, they ALL have 5 valves per cylinder. 
p.s. the 3.2 VR6 is not 5v technology.


----------



## ValeOne_VC (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: what does 5v turbo mean??? (M this 1!)*

Thnx a bunch man.


----------



## wannabejdm (Sep 30, 2004)

i learn something new every day


----------



## Ringking (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: what does 5v turbo mean??? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_
p.s. the 3.2 VR6 is not 5v technology. 

As well as not a turbo


----------

